# A cold Easter Morning



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, there has been a school of fish hangin around a point here that just do not want artificials.  I have fished the spot with 4 different forum members and we have only managed two redfish and a trout while watching hundreds go by. So, this morning I headed out with the unthinkable...mullet.  I know I gave into the darkside, but it was time to get the fish to eat.

I poled into the point area and started to chum the water a little bit.  Just as I got started, a school pushed around the point at me.  I had a piece of chopped up mullet in front of me, so I hooked it on and threw it right at them.  I ended up getting to close and spooked the lead fish, but one of the stragglers found the free meal too good to pass up and I landed the first lower slot red...

Next, I threw out a live mullet on a bleeding hook.  Landed a 25" red.  Followed up with two 26 inchers on chunk mullet.

Feeling vindicated for my previous defeats, I headed to Cedar Creek to try to bring a flounder, or trout home for the grill.  My plan was to sink a live mullet in this little hole that has turned out some nice flounder, but one look at my tackle box reminded me that I had just consolidated...no sinkers [smiley=frustrated.gif]
Lesson here is if you downsize remember to grab your different tackle when changing tactics.

I ended up landing another 21" red on a mullet.  Worked the oyster bars and drop offs on my way out with artificials, but no takers. 

two hours of fishing=5 reds 





































Tony


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go. A guy can only take so many whippings. Good to know those fish actually eat sometimes.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

WTG Tony!!! Nice feesh!!! ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice reds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice job. 

Had to recover my son from Daytona Saturday and the wind was howling with a bit if chill in the air. Should have made it a challenging weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, just when I give up going to ML until the @&*#& wind dies down you post this. [smiley=frustrated.gif]

Thanks for the motivation. I needed it. ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

> Nice, just when I give up going to ML until the @&*#& wind dies down you post this. [smiley=frustrated.gif]
> 
> Thanks for the motivation. I needed it. ;D




X 2


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

nice reds man.. you did better than most of the tournament guys up there.


----------

